# Mole crickets ? Tunnels/tubes in dirt



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Anybody know what these are? Where I have bare dirt I have these raised "tunnels" it's only in the dirt areas I can see. It's random... never in the same place and if I flatten them they don't comeback


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

you can try a soap flush test to find out if its mole crickets or another pest.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtcZqWIVWUY


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll give that a try


----------

